# "no response from wireless router"



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I have an hp dv2z laptop running Vista with a Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n wifi adapter. So, the problem. The card always sees wireless networks. About 1/4 of the time, it will connect to them with no problem. About 1/4 of the time, it will see them and "connect," but will stay in an "identifying" stage with no real connectivity. The other 1/2 of the time, it will say that it cannot connect to a network because it "Wireless association failed because windows did not receive any response from the wireless router or access point." This occurs at several different networks at my university, from private routers to public wifi. Everyone else seems to be connecting to these networks.

My driver is 10/22/2008 5.10.38.26. If it is helpful, I have a whole bunch of settings to play with in the advanced tab of system prefs that I have no idea what to do with (e.g. 802.11h+d value, Afterburner, Locally Administered MAC address).

Any ideas, or is more info necessary?

Btw, I will be upgrading to 7 when it comes out (and don't want to bother with an RC at this point).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you tried resetting the router?

sometimes routers especially just the basic ones can get bogged down with the amount of times the ISP has resent the IP address and thus gets confused. Every few months or so I unplugg my router for a few minutes and then plug it back in again and everything is ok after that.

Have you tried with a different network card too? or reciever?

you could also try wiping the ip adress and renewing it by typing cmd (in the run box) then > ipconfig /release > ipconfig /renew


----------

